
In the future, will farming be fully automated? - hashtagMERKY
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38089984
======
rmason
It's definitely coming but may stop short of complete automation. I've worked
with a great many family farms in my past career. Automation lets a family
sized unit farm more land more efficiently and that's why.

But the Case autonomous tractor without a cab is crazy. You need a cab to move
it down the road to the farm. The tech required to make it be autonomous in
the field and road ready at the same time is huge and unnecessarily raises the
cost. These tractors are heavily used just a few months a year unlike an
automobile where the cost can be amortized over an entire year of use.

